# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Ανταλλακτικό για στερεοφωνικό

## gponiris

ψαχνω αυτο http://img11.imagehosting.gr/out.php...4_100-1686.jpg κ δεν μπορω να το βρω σε κανενα μαγαζι απο τα 5που πηγα.ακομα κ στον φανο.προκειται για ενα lg μινι hifi.ασημι χρωμα.το πηγα σε ενα φιλο μου να το κοιταξει(μας βαρεσε η οικονομικη κριση βλεπεις),γιατι ενω δουλευαν cd,radio,kassete δεν εβγαζε απο πουθενα ηχο  απο καμια εξοδο.το ανοιξε κ μου ειπε οτι επειδη δεν ειχε τα απαραιτητα εργαλεια για μετρησεις προφανως να φταιει αυτο το ic.τι λετε?θα κανω χριστουγεννα φετος?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλε αυτό της φωτογραφίας είναι σίγουρα χαλασμένο, αλλά μήπως έχει και τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## gponiris

δηλαδη εχει κ συνεχεια?κακο που με βρηκε.ο φιλος μου ειπε ας ξεκινησουμε απο αυτο κ βλεπουμε αν εχει κατι κ το ρευμα,αν κ πιστευει οτι αυτο το ic φταιει.

----------


## Γεώργιος

Φίλε μου είναι το ίδιο με το LA4629 κοίταξε εαν μπορείς να βρείς αυτό. Ωστόσο πόσες εξόδους έχει το στερεοφωνικό σου; μήπως μπορείς να ταιριάξεις κανένα άλλο ολοκληρωμένο της σειράς; π.χ TDA1516 και με παραπάνω ισχύ γιατί αυτό είναι 2 Χ 5Watt's. Δεν ξέρω εαν σε βοήθησα;

----------


## gponiris

δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος αλλα το LA4629 εχει 12πιν ενω το la4631 εχει 13.δεν εχω ιδεα για κατι αλλο.αν γνωριζει κανεις καποιο που να κανει εννοειται κ ευπροσδεκτο.

----------


## chip

Ασε την οικονομική κρίση! 
Είναι απαράδεκτο για οικολογικους λόγους αλλά και για οικονομικούς (τα εισάγουμε) με το παραμικρό να πετάμε τα μηχανήματα και να περνουμε καινούρια.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε τα μηχανήματα να είχαν 40% ΦΠΑ και τα ανταλακτικά 9%!
Δες εδώ, το έχει το ολοκληρωμένο με λιγότερο από 2 ευρώ.
http://www.cdlens.com/index.php

----------


## gponiris

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το Link!σκεφτομουν να παω στην αντπροσωπεια να τους πω να μου βρουν ανταλλακτικο μετα τις γιορτες βεβαια.να κανω κ μια ερωτηση..μου ειπατε οτι ειναι λιγα watt.θα μπορουσα να βαλω ηχεια υπολογιστη να δωσω περισσοτερα watt?

----------


## chip

Λογικά μπορείς. Το ένα κανάλι βρίσκεται στο πιν2 και το άλλο στο πιν 4. Η γείωση του σήματος είναι το πιν3.

----------


## KOKAR

> Φίλε μου είναι το ίδιο με το LA4629 κοίταξε εαν μπορείς να βρείς αυτό. Ωστόσο πόσες εξόδους έχει το στερεοφωνικό σου; μήπως μπορείς να ταιριάξεις κανένα άλλο ολοκληρωμένο της σειράς; π.χ TDA1516 και με παραπάνω ισχύ γιατί αυτό είναι 2 Χ 5Watt's. Δεν ξέρω εαν σε βοήθησα;


αν βάλει το TDA1516 θα έχει πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό του μηχανήματος..

----------


## gponiris

καλη χρονια παιδια!!!τις καλυτερες μου ευχες για το 2010!
δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω την αντιπροσωπεια της σανυο.μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε σε αυτο?

----------


## mystaki g

μπορεις να βαλεις το LA4663.απο το 1 εως το 7 ειναι ιδια. και το 10/κοιτα τα σχεδια και θα καταλαβεις/ειναι ευκολο

----------


## gponiris

υπαρχει κανενας να με βοηθησει να φτιαξω το μινι-hifi μου?ειναι μαρκας lg μοντελο lx-m140a και δεν βγαζει ηχο απο πουθενα  :Sad:  :Sad:  λειτουργουν ολα τα κουμπια αποτι φαινεται και η οθονη του.
το πηγα σε εναν φιλο και μου εβγαλε ενα τσιπακι (που ειναι για τον ηχο αποτι μου ειπε)για να το ψαξω,δεν υπηρχε ουτε στον φανο ουτε στην αντιπροσωπεια  :Sad: 
αποτελεσμα...απογοητευτηκα,περασε καιρος λογω προβληματων και το εχασα  :Sad: .μπορει να ακουστει καπως αλλα ειναι δωρο του πατερα μου και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ψυχικα με αυτο.θα ημουν ευγνωμων αν με βοηθαγε καποιος στην επισκευη του

----------


## gponiris

καλησπερα φιλοι.επαναφερω το θρεντ επειτα απο καιρο με την ελπιδα να βρεθει καποιος να με βοηθησει στην επισκευη του lg μου.μπορει να ακουστει  καπως αλλα ειναι δωρο του πατερα μου και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ψυχικα με  αυτο και δεν μου παει η καρδια μου να το στειλω ανακυκλωσ.
δεν μπορεσα να βρω το τσιπακι του σε κανενα μαγαζι και μετα απο καιρο λογω οικογενειακων προβληματων και ανακατεματων στο σπιτι το εχασα το τσιπ  :Sad:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πήρες τηλέφωνα ?  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265

αν δεν το βρήκες 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sanyo-LA4631-S...item5638a77479

----------


## johnkou

Φιλε μου μην το πεταξεις το αναλλακτικο υπαρχει απο aswo hellas σε αστεια τιμη παρε τηλ.2310 951111 ρωτα αν στο στελνουν ή με ποιον συνεργαζονται αθηνα.Αν τολεγες τοσο καιρο θαστοχα παραγγειλει και θα στο εστελνα.

----------


## chip

Δεν ειχες ξανακάνει ποστ για το ίδιο θέμα?
και είχες βάλει μία φωτογραφία με το LA4631....

----------


## gponiris

:Smile: ευχαριστω πολυ βρε παιδια.
 :Biggrin:  john μου ειπαν να παρω στο 2108320111 και να κανω παραγγελια.μακαρι ολα να πανε κατευχην και να ερθει.απλα μπορει στο μελλον να χρειαστω τη βοηθεια σας με τις κολλησεις γιατι ο γνωστος που με ειχε βοηθησει εφυγε για εξωτερικο  :Sad:

----------


## MadAss

αν σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο στο 2108836512 στον μανωλοπουλο που ειναι το service της LG

----------


## moutoulos

> Δεν ειχες ξανακάνει ποστ για το ίδιο θέμα?
> και είχες βάλει μία φωτογραφία με το LA4631....


Σωστά ...

Ενσωματώθηκε στο παρόν θέμα.

----------


## gponiris

> Σωστά ...
> 
> Ενσωματώθηκε στο παρόν θέμα.


 :Laugh: ναι.και ζητω συγνωμη,γιατι προσπαθησα να ψαξω που το εχω και δεν τα καταφερα και ειχα την υποψια οτι σβηστηκε μετα απο τοσο καιρο.αλλα οταν το βρηκα απο τυχη,μπηκα στους φακελους μου και εκανα διαγραφη συνδρομης για να μην ειναι double.ευχαριστω για την ενσωματωση  :Rolleyes:  :Smile: 
οσον αφορα το τσιπακι...το βρηκααα!!!!πηρα την εταιρεια που συστησε ο john και αυτη μου εδωσε ενα τηλ στην αθηνα και το ειχε! :Biggrin:  ...μηπως εχει καποιος ελευθερο χρονο να ασχοληθει με το μηχανηματακι μου?μενω γαλατσι.εχω πει και σε ενα φιλο μου να με βοηθησει,αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι λιγο ακυρος και θα μου το αποχαλασει  :Sad:  καθε βοηθεια δεκτη! :Crying:

----------

